# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  error 7: не найден ключ защиты HASP HL

## wspirit

очень прошу помочь в решение проблемы, т.к. производители софта ссылаются на hasp ключ, в техподдержке aladdin.ru (производители ключа) грешат на мою винду, когда предложил производителям хаспа приехать и за деньги помочь, мне сказали что такой услуги нет о.О

в общем сабж:

есть сервер, на котором стоит мускл (win server 2003 r2) 

ставлю hasp hl manager на сервер, программу - клиент на другую машину (ХП про) - запускаю, выдаёт ошибку: 

"error 7: не найден ключ защиты HASP HL!" 

если ставить клиент на тот же сервер, то ключ видит, программу клиент запускает, все хорошо. 

если хасп манагер поставить на ХП про, ключ воткнуть туда-же, запустить клиент с сервера, то стадию проверки ключа пройдет и ругнётся уже на базу, соответственно, с хп тоже цепляет ключ. 

поставил свежий сервер 2003 р2, воткнул роль файл сервера, поставил мускл 2000, развернул хасп манагера, с клиента попытался законнектиться - результат тот же: 

фаерволы никаие ессно не ставил на пустую машину, порты открывать негде 

"error 7: не найден ключ защиты HASP HL!"

http://www.a4m.ru/support/FAQ/section...ION_ID=253 

настроил нетхасп вот так как написано, вот что получилось, толку 0 
может где что не так сделал... 

; 
; NetHASP Configuration file syntax. 
; 
; 
; Note: 
; 
; All text lines were commented. 
; Remove comments in the lines you want to use. 
; 


[NH_COMMON] 

; 
; Section-specific Keywords 
; 

; 
; You can set either of the following two Keywords to "Enabled"! 
; 
;;NH_IPX = Disabled ; Use the IPX protocol 
;;NH_TCPIP = Enabled ; Use the TCP/IP protocol 

; 
; General Keywords 
; 
;;NH_SESSION = <Num> ; See Adapting the Timeout Length 
;;NH_SEND_RCV = <Num> ; in the HASP Programmer's Guide. 



[NH_IPX] 

; 
; Section-specific Keywords for the IPX protocol. 
; 

;;NH_USE_BROADCAST = Enabled or Disabled; Use IPX Broadcast mechanism. 
; Default: Enabled 

;;NH_DATFILE_PATH = <path> ; Specify the location of the NetHASP 
; License Manager's address file. 

; 
; General Keywords 
; 
;;NH_SESSION = <Num> ; See Adapting the Timeout Length 
;;NH_SEND_RCV = <Num> ; in the HASP Programmer's Guide. 



[NH_TCPIP] 

; 
; Section-specific Keywords for the TCP/IP protocol. 
; 

;;NH_SERVER_ADDR = 192.168.100.150 ; IP addresses of all the NetHASP 
; License Managers you want to search. 
; Unlimited addresses and multiple 
; lines are possible. 
; 
; Possible address format examples: 
; IP address: 192.114.176.65 
; Local Hostname: ftp.aladdin.co.il 

NH_SERVER_ADDR = 127.0.0.1 ; Ensures that HASP LM will be found on local machine 
; (on some systems broadcast is not visible locally) 

;;NH_PORT_NUMBER = <Num> ; Set the TCP/IP port number. This is 
; optional. The default number is 475. 

;;NH_USE_BROADCAST = Enabled; Use TCPI/IP Broadcast mechanism. 
; Default: Enabled 

; 
; General Keywords. 
; 
;;NH_SESSION = <Num> ; See Adapting the Timeout Length 
;;NH_SEND_RCV = <Num> ; in the HASP Programmer's Guide.

----------


## bigscorp

думается что не запущен Менеджер лицензий (HASP License Manager)

----------


## wspirit

bigscorp, запущен естественно, неужели вы подумали что я могу новую систему ставить и не проверить запуска всех приложений из списка клиент-сервер?

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 14 секунд_
суть в том что если ставить лиценз манагер на ХП, то ключ ЦЕПЛЯЕТСЯ, если ставлю на 2003 р2, то нет...

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 21 секунду_
очень прошу помощи в решении. ибо разрабы приложения, к которому поставлялся ключ - находятся в саратове, а я в москве...

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 51 секунду_
подскажите может куда хоть писать тады...

ибо форум хаспа ни алё

http://www.aladdin.ru/support/forum/...ly#message2246

----------


## bigscorp

посмотри может 475 порт забанили

----------


## wspirit

кто забанил? это локалка, свежий сервер без фаервола

----------


## bigscorp

утилитой Aladdin DiagnostiX проверь будет она ключ находить или нет

----------


## wspirit

не диагностик не видит

обнаружил, что по 192.168.0.хх (локалка для инета) все проходит и ключ видит, а вот под 192.168.100.хх никак, в чем может быть проблема?

_Добавлено через 42 секунды_
на 100 днс сервера нет, все по статике

_Добавлено через 22 часа 2 минуты 47 секунд_
в общем, это какой-то тотальный бред. fatal error. epic fail 

я подумал, что если уж с днс сервера они оба забирают айпи, то должно получиться если выделить на днс сервере диапазон 192.168.100.ххх 

но ничего не получилось... тогда я подумал, что второй интерфейс на клиенте, подключенный к инету (192.168.0.ххх) мешается - отключил. 

монитор успешно просканил сеть и нашел ключ на серваке, софт запустился..... 

включил второй интерфейс инета, слетело... 

если ту же процедуру проводить без днс сервера, то ничего не получается. 

может кто-нибудь объяснить почему так происходит и что делать

----------


## wspirit

ап

если не прав что апаю тему не баньте а объясните почему.

----------

